# Any suggestions



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I've got a possible job that has 20' walls. There are two walls that have open stairways. One in the main entrance is about 24' in length from wall to top of second floor landing, stairway about 4' wide. I'm a one man show and haven't run into anything like this. My question is how to cut in along the ceiling over the stairway without having to setup scaffold and a 24' plank. I would need to find some heip, which I don't really want to do. Any ideas on doing this without leaving the ground, or hopping a extension ladder up the stairs


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

In the time it will take you to avoid knocking over a vase, or popping the homeowner in the eyeball with the end of your sixteen foot extension pole, trying to cut in the ceiling, you could have set up an extension ladder, climbed up, and cut it in within seconds after hitting your play list.

"The complexities of reason are but mere shadows of the obvious".- CApainter


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Little Giant ladder.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Ladder levelers, stabilizers, pivit.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm pretty good with a man helper on a pole. Not good enuff to be worth trying that one. I'd spend a hour trying to save ten minutes.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Looking at the pictures you don't have much choice, lump the ladder around or set up your plank.

Think of how long it will take to set your plank up then think how many moves and how long off a ladder. I know first hand setting up a 24' plank all alone is a pain in the back side. 

What I do is set up the ladder, put the jack on as high as I can reach from the ground, lump the plank up the stairs and set one end on the jack, keep moving both until you at the height you need to be at. The 10 minutes to set up the plank is so much easier than lumping a ladder every 7-10'


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yup. Let's keep it simple. You're not putting scaffold in there.

Extension ladders with levelers, pivot tool. Get that job done. But charge 'em good. You got this!


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Pivit


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> Little Giant ladder.


This. One ladder that does it all, and fits in the back of a station wagon.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

What's safer, putting a leg leveler on my ladder or the pivit. I've never seen a little giant that would allow you to reach a 20' ceiling.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Pierson Painting said:


> . I've never seen a little giant that would allow you to reach a 20' ceiling.



The big ones (24', or 12'A) will get you down the stairs as an A ladder, and get the bottom as a 24' if necessary. Though I don't really like to use them that way (as an extension ladder) Did a 19' stairwell last week with one.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Pierson Painting said:


> What's safer, putting a leg leveler on my ladder or the pivit. I've never seen a little giant that would allow you to reach a 20' ceiling.


I think the ladder levelers are a bit more safe on average. The pivit works best on noncarpet padded surfaces. You have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Always thought about getting some leg levelers, I'm always placing lumber under the ladder or digging holes in the ground. I think I'd get more use out of the levelers, we'll see I'm good at flip flopping when making decisions.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Pierson Painting said:


> Always thought about getting some leg levelers, I'm always placing lumber under the ladder or digging holes in the ground. I think I'd get more use out of the levelers, we'll see I'm good at flip flopping when making decisions.


get both. pivots are great for step ladders and some exterior applications where levelers may have problems.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy crap! I just googled those BIG Little Giants, didn't know they made them that tall. How the hell are you suppose to adjust the height of those things if you have them extended all the way up and you want to start going up the stairs? Buy two so you can set one next to it and lower the legs?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've always despised using the little Giant. It's way too heavy and a giant pain to setup. A couple years ago when I sold my pump jack setup I gave it to the guy for free just to get rid of it. A 16ft extension ladder and a pivot is usually plenty for and stairwell and a lot easier to maneuver.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've always despised using the little Giant. It's way too heavy and a giant pain to setup. A couple years ago when I sold my pump jack setup I gave it to the guy for free just to get rid of it. A 16ft extension ladder and a pivot is usually plenty for and stairwell and a lot easier to maneuver.


I couldn't agree more. I had 2 given to me for free, used them for a week. I put them on the side of the road with a free take me home sign. They were both gone with in an hour. To heavy and bulky for me.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

I prefer the Werner version over the little giant. Because it's stable and goes on sale frequently for $99. Still heavy and sucks but in a pinch it's good for that top portion of wall. 
Then a nice 20' extension for the rest. I like to setup the ladders right away, do 2 ceiling cuts back to back then get rid of those two ladders for the rest of the job. I've had the pivot tool since they came out but it just doesn't give me that lovin' feeling enough to use it.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

The great reviews sold me. Ironically after loading up the extensions the morning of I always find one out in the HO's garage that I could've borrowed for 20 minutes and saved myself the trouble.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Pierson Painting said:


> Always thought about getting some leg levelers, I'm always placing lumber under the ladder or digging holes in the ground. I think I'd get more use out of the levelers, we'll see I'm good at flip flopping when making decisions.




Automatic levelers are the best ladder investment I ever made. I have one ladder of each size with them, and two 24's. Well worth the hundred bucks or so each.








I would hate to do without them here in the mountains.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> This. One ladder that does it all, and fits in the back of a station wagon.


I would definitely drag the little giant out for this job. 
I've got the model 22 (with a leg leveler and step that is never used)
It sits in the van most of the time, but I sure am glad I have it.
Its a great tool to have,once you learn how to use it without fighting it all time


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Yup. Let's keep it simple. You're not putting scaffold in there.
> 
> Extension ladders with levelers, pivot tool. Get that job done. But charge 'em good. You got this!


Great answer- you got me motivated and I'm not doing the job!


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> I couldn't agree more. I had 2 given to me for free, used them for a week. I put them on the side of the road with a free take me home sign. They were both gone with in an hour. To heavy and bulky for me.


 I wish I was driving by when you did that! I have four of them now and my guys LOVE them. They are always using them in all different configurations.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> I wish I was driving by when you did that! I have four of them now and my guys LOVE them. They are always using them in all different configurations.


That's not the first time I gave my ladders away. Next time I will give you a heads up.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

cdpainting said:


> I couldn't agree more. I had 2 given to me for free, used them for a week. I put them on the side of the road with a free take me home sign. They were both gone with in an hour. To heavy and bulky for me.


They are only an _occasional_ tool for me. Yes, they are heavy and a PITA to use. But when nothing else will quite work they have saved me hours of aggrevation.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I've always despised using the little Giant. It's way too heavy and a giant pain to setup. A couple years ago when I sold my pump jack setup I gave it to the guy for free just to get rid of it. A 16ft extension ladder and a pivot is usually plenty for and stairwell and a lot easier to maneuver.



It's a DYI tool along the lines of any other one IMO


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

I think I'll get a set of leg levelers, is one better than the other? I want to be able to take it off when not in use. Which one adjust the longest in length, I've see 8 and 10"


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> That's not the first time I gave my ladders away. Next time I will give you a heads up.


 Nice, please make sure you give me enough time to make the 3k mile drive.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

luny2nz said:


> Great answer- you got me motivated and I'm not doing the job!


That's why I'm here. Well, at least prior to reward pts...


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> They are only an _occasional_ tool for me. Yes, they are heavy and a PITA to use. But when nothing else will quite work they have saved me hours of aggrevation.


Yup.:thumbsup:


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Oden said:


> It's a DYI tool along the lines of any other one IMO


DIY-like the pivit tool,right? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M66ABd-k0gw

The "frying pan on the phone books" is one I haven't tried. 
The cinder block and piece of wood-maybe.


----------



## Pierson Painting (Mar 25, 2011)

Ya, I was thinking about this some more and I think I might get more use out of the Pivit instead of leg levelers. Right now don't need both. Thanks all!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Pierson Painting said:


> Ya, I was thinking about this some more and I think I might get more use out of the Pivit instead of leg levelers. Right now don't need both. Thanks all!


I've used the pivot on stairs before. Sketch city, I'd pick up the leg levelers


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

journeymanPainter said:


> I've used the pivot on stairs before. Sketch city, I'd pick up the leg levelers


 Why bother with a pivot when you can use a one gallon paint can.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ExcelPaintingCo said:


> Why bother with a pivot when you can use a one gallon paint can.


I remember doing that when I was young and dumb before the pivot was around. At least I was smart enough back then to have a spotter, still stupid tho. :yes:


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I remember doing that when I was young and dumb before the pivot was around. At least I was smart enough back then to have a spotter, still stupid tho. :yes:


Just need to keep some bailing wire and duct tape in the van.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a wood block that I have built, that works great. About 7" high by 6*6 . If I feel uncomfortable about the set up I add a piece of plywood to the top so that both feet will sit on the plywood. On Some steps they are so narrow that I have trouble with the block and ladder being to close to the edge of the step this the plywood. This making a level ground. For a 16' ladder.


----------

